# Is it a true heavyduty or not ? 1999's



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm looking at a 1999 ford f250. I've noticed that 2000 and up say ford f250 heavy duty.
Are the 99's not considered h.d. I know that the chevy 99's 2500 are not like the 2000's 2500 H.D.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*lok a like*

doe's it look like a f150 or the super duty body style. the had a 1 year truck light duty f 250 looked like the f150 .


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

wild bill;419796 said:


> doe's it look like a f150 or the super duty body style. the had a 1 year truck light duty f 250 looked like the f150 .


I think you might be talking about the 1998 F250. Its the odd ball truck with 7 bolt wheels.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

i thoguht after 97 250's and up all used super duty, didnt think there was such a thing anymore as light or heavy duty


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JeepCreepn01;419824 said:


> i thoguht after 97 250's and up all used super duty, didnt think there was such a thing anymore as light or heavy duty


i think it was 1999 and after that they did away with the light duty 250????


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Jay is right. In 1999, the light duty F250 was re-badged as an F150 with the 7700lb. GVW package. The F150 badge on the tailgate was the only one that had the 7700 written on it. They did this to try and avoid confusion about having two F250s. The 7 lug wheels is the easiest give away in picking one out. J.


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

So the7 lug means it's not a true 250 super duty ?


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

ernest;419787 said:


> I'm looking at a 1999 ford f250. I've noticed that 2000 and up say ford f250 heavy duty.
> Are the 99's not considered h.d. I know that the chevy 99's 2500 are not like the 2000's 2500 H.D.


More info : This truck looks like the f150 but he special ordered a 5.4 engine ,4sp.auto overdrive, & tow package - not sure abou leaf springs. would it make a good plow truck ?


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

wild bill;419796 said:


> doe's it look like a f150 or the super duty body style. the had a 1 year truck light duty f 250 looked like the f150 .


It looks like the f150 - he upgraded to a 5.4 engine,4 sp. auto overdrive ,3.73 gear ratio ( what ever that means ) & tow pkg. it has 7 lugs. would this be a good plow truck (70k mi.)
or should I look for a true 250 super duty ?


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

It would be ok for driveways, but for commercial or municipal use, the super duty is the only way to go. Best bet is keep looking and buy something once and have no regrets. Just my .02 cents


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

just a little FYI, Ford didn't make any 1998 Superduty's.


----------



## 4prrdu (Nov 16, 2006)

*That's My Truck!*

1997 F-250
7200 GVW
7 lug wheels


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

snowman2025;420172 said:


> just a little FYI, Ford didn't make any 1998 Superduty's.


that was a sad year


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine is a fine plow truck, just be aware that 500 to 800 lbs. of ballast makes it much better. It is a little too light without ballast.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

snowman2025;420172 said:


> just a little FYI, Ford didn't make any 1998 Superduty's.


Right they were called 99's! Just like this year Ford only made 07' super duties in 06' and only for a few months at that. They started making the 08's in Jan 07'.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

yamaguy;421843 said:


> Right they were called 99's! Just like this year Ford only made 07' super duties in 06' and only for a few months at that. They started making the 08's in Jan 07'.


What i meant was you can't buy a F-250 Heavy duty or F-350 that has a 1998 tag on it. They didn't make any for 1998.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

From 93 to 97 ford had f250's in that body style. In 1998 and 1999 they had a F250 that looked like the 97 to 03 F150. The 1998 and 1999 F250 had 7 bolt wheels. In 1999 they did come out with a F250 superduty that wsa a 8 bolt wheel and looked the same from 1999 to 2004.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a 2000 F150 7700 pkg. 5.4 auto super cab It would plow like a bear w/ a 7/12 ft western.
Would pull my 9000 lb trailer all day no problems. Sorry that I got rid of it!


----------

